# Transcend SSD Firmware(Update)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekommt man unter Linux ein Firmware Update für eine SSD370 von Transcend hin? Bzw. welche Version ist aktuell?

Bei Transcend wird nur auf ein Softwaretool für Windows hingewiesen....

ein 

```
 hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep -i firmware
```

bringt:

	Firmware Revision:  N1114B

Hintergrund:

Wenn ich größere Datenmangen kopiere verschluckt sich mein Rechner(Absturz,da kein RW-Zugriff mehr auf die Root Partition):

ähnlich dem hier beschriebenen Problem:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196783

Deshalb wollte ich mal die Firmware checken....Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Jun 24, 2015 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Mit etwas Glück bietet dir ja sys-apps/flashrom die Möglichkeit die Firmware unter Linux zu aktualisieren aber in der Regel stehen dafür die Chancen ziemlich schlecht und selbst wenn gibt es immer ein gewisses Risiko das es in die Hose geht.

Ich persönlich würde eher ein WinPE für das Update empfehlen, da kannst du das Updateprogramm des SSD-Hersteller laufen lassen ohne Windows installieren zu müssen.

----------

## firefly

Die bieten auch für mac und linux ein reines firmware update utility an

http://de.transcend-info.com/Support/No-394#download

Das tool ist sogar opensource unter GPL

Ok für die 370er gibt es nur das blöde windows tool...

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mal die Fehlermeldung nochmal provoziert:

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch eine Idee dazu:

```

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x60000003 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd 61/30:00:05:df:e4/00:00:28:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 24576 out

                                           res 40/00:ff:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd 60/00:08:08:26:a0/01:00:06:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 131072 in

                                           res 40/00:00:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd 60/01:e8:0d:4c:4e/00:00:2f:00:00/40 tag 29 ncq 512 in

                                           res 40/00:01:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: cmd 60/01:f0:2a:54:4e/00:00:2f:00:00/40 tag 30 ncq 512 in

                                           res 40/00:01:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Jun 23 09:37:45 localhost kernel: ata1.00: status: { DRDY }

```

----------

## Tinitus

Habe mal mit einem Windows to go USb Stick die Firmware getestet.

Diese ist aktuell.

Mit kernel 4.1 stürzt das System nun wenigstens nicht mehr ab. Es stottert nur manchmal.

SATA Kabel habe ich auch schon getauscht. 

Keine Besserung.

Jetzt habe ich mal NCQ für die SSD ausgeschaltet.

siehe hier:

https://exemen.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/enabling-disabling-and-checking-ncq/

```

echo 1 >  /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth
```

bzw.:

```

cat /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth 

1
```

mit 

```

echo 31 >  /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth
```

würde es wieder eingeschaltet.

Wie richtet man das zur Boot Zeit ein?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Wie richtet man das zur Boot Zeit ein?

 Wenn es dafür keinen Kernelparamter gibt könntest du /etc/tmpfiles.d/*.conf benutzen.

Beispiel:

```
w /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth - - - - 1 
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Wäre 

Windows PE

was ?

Lol - das Arch Wiki wird von Tag zu Tag immer sympathischer   :Laughing: 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Windows_PE

----------

## Tinitus

Windows to go, weil die Software eine Installation braucht.

WinPE ist da leider nichts......

----------

## musv

Hatte mir vor kurzem auch eine TS256GSSD370 geleistet. Firmware ist bei mir: N1114H.

Da ich aus Gewohnheit (und Notwendigkeit bei OCZ-Platten) vor Inbetriebnahme erst mal ein Firmware-Update macht, hatte ich den Support angeschrieben. Die Antwort kam 3 Tage später: Ja, es gibt nur das Windows-Tool. Das wär aber irrelevant, da man ein Firmware-Update nur macht, wenn es aufgrund von Problemen oder fehlender Funktionalität wirklich notwendig wäre. 

Tja, mal sehen, wenn die Hersteller in der Gegenwart angekommen.

Aber die Idee mit dem Windows-Live-Stick ist nicht schlecht. Windows nur Firmware-Updates. Die Virengefahr wäre damit irrelevant, da sowieso keine Einstellungen gespeichert werden würden auf dem Stick. Werd in Zukunft mal darüber nachdenken, mir so ein Ding zusammenzubasteln.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Woher gibt es das Firmwareupdate?

----------

## musv

Das N1114H war bei mir schon beim Kauf aufgespielt. 

Für Windows gibt's so ein komisches Programm, eine Art eierlegende Wollmilchsau zur Anzeige der Smart-Werte, Firmware-Update, Trim usw.

----------

## ribx

Ist zwar älter, aber einer der ersten Treffer, die ich gefunden hatte. Aus dem Arch Wiki:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives

 *Quote:*   

> Resolving SATA power management related errors
> 
> Some SSDs (e.g. Transcend MTS400) are failing when SATA Active Link Power Management, ALPM, is enabled. ALPM is disabled by default and enabled by a power saving daemon (e.g. TLP, Laptop Mode Tools).
> 
> If you starting to encounter SATA related errors when using such daemon then you should try to disable ALPM by setting its state to max_performance for both battery and AC powered profiles. 

 

----------

## tazinblack

 *ribx wrote:*   

> Ist zwar älter, aber einer der ersten Treffer, die ich gefunden hatte. Aus dem Arch Wiki:
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
> 
>  *Quote:*   Resolving SATA power management related errors
> ...

 

...sprich man biegt quasi ganz hinten wieder gerade was die ganz vorne in der Firmware verbockt haben   :Wink: 

----------

